# The Gold Coast, Australia - A Surfers Paradise



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^I'm colourblind so they just look white/cream/gray


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*T*he *G*old *C*oast, *A*ustralia

















phempsall









Francesco2020









flash62_au









Tannykid









Roving I









Sheba Also​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*C*ontinued

















Darren G. Burton









Danial79









Mecookie









Roving I









chatallot









monkeyc.net









Petri Karvinen









anajay74









stemcd









BadarZ

























Michael Dawes









michaelマイケル









jared76​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*G*old *C*oast *H*interland

















































































Michael Dawes​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*S*urfers *P*aradise
from Burleigh Heads - 13km away

























Dimethyltryptamine





*O*racle *C*onstruction









Dimethyltryptamine





*S*oul *C*onstruction









Dimethyltryptamine​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*M*ore *S*urfers *P*aradise









































































michaelマイケル​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*M*ore *S*urfers *P*aradise

























































michaelマイケル​


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

amazin .


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

New Years 2010
The Gold Coast, Australia 
(76,000+ revelers) 
- The largest fireworks display in Australia outside of Sydney -

















































www.GoldCoast.com.au


The day after 









































www.GoldCoast.com.au​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Skyline









































































John Lotsari









>michael​


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

who needsa Dubai ? ha


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

defec8R said:


> :wave:
> 
> Took the camera down the coast early yesterday and fired off a few shots...
> 
> ...



..


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice photos! Marvellous Gold Coast.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Update 


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikveland/462598247/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c3ltics24/2751928245/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarmo888/4273694960/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarmo888/4275388959/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mustang00069/3324407601/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moniqueb/502044573/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jtrphotography/4181297730/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/schlingsi_snaps/409818743/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/colinkinner/3113414443/sizes/o/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing updates, photos about Gold Coast


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Gold Coast is simply amazing. Great thread.:cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

- Gold Coast Indy -
One of the largest international racing events held in Australia
















Royal Australian Air Force

RAAF F-111 Flyover / Dump and Burn














http://www.flickr.com/photos/accesser/2972690537/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/55348101/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roopaw/2972923039/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roopaw/2972923051/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roopaw/4041553779/sizes/o/



RAAF Black Hawk









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreboc/2980803975/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rob784/2976580953/sizes/o/



RAAF Eurocopter Tiger









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3060154734/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rob784/2976590519/sizes/o/



RAAF Roulettes









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benduchateau/11165148/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tk_five_0/1627618325/sizes/l/



Champ Cars









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wmzaphod/1630993793/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/accesser/2980350225/sizes/o/



V8 Supercars









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldcoastindy/2978097022/sizes/o/



​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The Gold Coast
- Australia Day 2010 -



View from the worlds tallest all-residential Building





















































































Pictures by me 




HAPPY AUSTRALIA DAY!!!​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The Gold Coast Hospital under construction;









by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Gold Coast :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> The population of the city is around 620,000 (and is the fastest growing of any city in the country at 3.5% growth per annum (avg. 16-20,000 people))
> 
> The Gold Coast is in a sunny, humid sub-tropical climate (the same as Brisbane) and prides itself on having on average 250-300 days of sunshine each year.
> 
> ...


thanks man

on Wikipedia it says that 849,114 foreign tourists visit the city annually... thats nice, but most of the tourists there r Aussies right? 

in terms of weather, does it rain a lot? does it ever get cold?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

There was 5.7 million international tourists to Australia in the year to June ('10). 

City (City Pop.) - # of Intl. Tourists

Sydney (4.5m) - 2.7 million intl. tourists
Melbourne (4m) - 1.4 million intl. tourists
Brisbane (2m) - 918,000 intl. tourists
Gold Coast (600,000) - 830,000 intl. tourists
Adelaide (1.2m) - 327,600 intl. tourists
Perth (1.7m) - 639,500 intl. tourists

So to answer your question, yes, most visitors are Australia, however the Gold Coast still does well in the international market.

It doesn't rain often, but when it does rain it generally "rains". We may get a few hundred millimeters of water in a 24 hour period and flood (though the South East of Queensland is well adapted to floods). Cold, well not really, but our winter averages something like 18c during the day (I think...).


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> There was 5.7 million international tourists to Australia in the year to June ('10).
> 
> City (City Pop.) - # of Intl. Tourists
> 
> ...


5.7 million in half a year? or for the entire year? thats quite impressive

I think Melbourne and my city have the same amount of tourists annually lol 

thanks for answering all my questions


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

I've travelled around the world and I have lived in different cities and very few cities in the world are as beautiful as the Gold Coast..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/teekay-72/3975715255/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarmo888/4273694960/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsoncragg/5023379720/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chloe-eloise/5019508381/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ab-rocky/5022473075/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photomonster/5012689787/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dscreativ/4330326280/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulamiastkowski/4693255226/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jms88/1912372939/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dscreativ/4330278808/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danial79/3356121984/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

PANORAMA >>>> SCROLL >>>>









me


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/susan_starr/5087685835/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5074450454/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5061612548/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelp/5043336885/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonleonard/4995897588/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonleonard/5021867859/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonleonard/4995890682/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonleonard/4976376836/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonleonard/4863674747/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4995132737/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4975820972/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Indy Weekend*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitchedesign/5107078999/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/willislim/5106460222/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitchedesign/5107673088/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitchedesign/5107075209/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitchedesign/5107075463/sizes/l/in/photostream/



























​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Previous Years*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/racestarphotos/4754154789/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevebull/4049589708/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4038856325/sizes/l/in/photostream/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/roopaw/4042299954/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonybenger/3789146110/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonybenger/3787824799/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Great pics. 

It seems a good city to live, I read it's humid but it has not too hot summers and warm winters, i guess this city is growing faster than other australian cities.

and What about sharks??? white sharks???, is there any risk surfing in those beaches???


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

> Well, in a nutshell, yes. But you're more likely to be attacked by lightning than a shark. A Shark Control Program run by the Queensland Government manages a range of nets, bait hooks and other preventative measures designed to keep sharks away from people swimming at the beach. There hasn't been a fatal shark attack in the waters off the Gold Coast since 1964 and only three other confirmed non-fatal shark attacks (ranging from small bites to decent wounds) have been recorded. Even shark sightings are rare on the open beach, with only one or two large sharks even being seen by average beach goers each year and if a shark is spotted (either by life guards or aerial surveillance), swimmers are quickly warned.
> 
> However, shark sightings in the canals are very common and since 2002 there have been two fatal shark attacks in canals and inland lakes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The air show photos from Gold Coast are really great


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelp/5128501284/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5132040434/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5134028697/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5125528860/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lianasmooz/5124027413/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelp/5110627770/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/azams/5127206140/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lianasmooz/5124630190/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lianasmooz/5124023143/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As always really good and awesome photos


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the street scenes characterise this city best


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5131462269/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5132051704/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5131442653/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5132048490/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5131440955/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5131445929/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5132064720/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5132068608/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5132061134/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandechiaro/5132040434/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, great photos Dime


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davieskj/5333036080/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/constellation-hotels/5332385590/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5326380161/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelletimotinmakeup/5323502224/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leafypages/5260690954/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiboug_the_one/5324642413/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5318681420/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigtwilkinson/5319129827/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5302377305/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5310792328/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wizardofauz/5304784153/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wizardofauz/5304783621/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/protchenkov/5304752840/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5302967018/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ab-rocky/4893060922/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/razmataz/5335598394/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/massoudadibpour/5310998200/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosshowieson/5303261854/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos from Gold Coast :cheers:


----------



## araujo.lcarlos (Mar 30, 2008)

good


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

I luv Gold Coast! Awesome!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

btw im thinking - gold coast's skyline is UNDERRATED... agree??


----------



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> There was 5.7 million international tourists to Australia in the year to June ('10).
> 
> City (City Pop.) - # of Intl. Tourists
> 
> ...


How many domestic Australian tourists visits Gold Coast each year?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

5.35 million domestic tourists annually visit the Gold Coast (based on 07/08 numbers). It's no doubt increased since then.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryant702/5406989188/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryant702/5406988104/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryant702/5406379645/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimchikat/5415576278/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/luxorium/5412478531/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/njj001/5412112799/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutter_angst/5383481529/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/planetfonz/5403611007/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carouselambra86/5423261254/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitchedesign/5420820276/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carouselambra86/5422658241/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedenthog/5420763625/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimchikat/5415576278/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Labrador
































































all photo's by me


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tinsellysky/5480758679/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leafypages/5452621875/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bexloosemore/5456551817/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5457737585/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelp/5478688450/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutter_angst/5383481529/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelp/5377290901/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5531719976/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vutunganh/5412532909/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Its a promising city with a great stretch of beach. But It looks very cut off from the road. I'd like to take a beach drive along the coast, and from what I see, that's not possible. A part of the beach could be opened up more for pedestrians and less abled people as well.


----------



## asdfg (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## asdfg (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

I can see why all the Brits are wanting to leave their country and live in Australia now lol


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

The Gold Coast is an incredible city, hard to believe there's only 600,000 people living there


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

gold coast city by p a w e l, on Flickr

Soul Ground by clavain1, on Flickr

the dunes by p a w e l, on Flickr

Oracle Ground by clavain1, on Flickr

DSC_8653 by binkwilder, on Flickr

Surfers Beachfront by clavain1, on Flickr

DSC_8648 by binkwilder, on Flickr

It can only take a moment to waste the rest of your life by Aristocrats-hat, on Flickr

Orchid Avenue by clavain1, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6381899393/sizes/l/in/photostream/

ConC Ground by clavain1, on Flickr

Oracle Ground by clavain1, on Flickr

Oracle Ground by clavain1, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible shots, Australia's Gold Coast is really a beauty...:cheers:


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

23 March, by Phalinn :cheers:


Skypoint Observation Deck by phalinn, on Flickr


Skypoint Observation Deck by phalinn, on Flickr


Skypoint Observation Deck by phalinn, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SP by Nur Hadi94, on Flickr


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

More photos....Please.

I will go to GC soon. I would like to appreciate more shots.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Sunset view of Gold Coast/Surfers Paradise from Currumbin Beach [OC 6000x4000] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr










Gold Coast Towers by Jon, on Flickr










ANZAC Day 2018 by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Vasiliki Pantazi*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Vasiliki Pantazi*​


----------

